# winter mode, lets see them



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

Hopefully i didn't miss this thread, hahaha, and this isnt just a repost

summer mode shot would be cool as well

Came out to this in a parking lot one day, crooked headlight, and banged up euro bump, broken grill



























i dont know what happend to my rear qaurter too









wheel specs stock 14's widen to 9's in the front 10's in the rear, and go ahead call me unsafe, but yes those are stretched snow tires, 185/65's, btw i get around just fine 

summer mode


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

tageddreams said:


> Hopefully i didn't miss this thread, hahaha, and this isnt just a repost
> 
> summer mode shot would be cool as well
> 
> ...


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Winta









Spring/Summa/Fall


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My winter mode. Happened on my 25th birthday. I was hyped.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Ouch...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It hurt pretty bad seeing my car like that.. thankfully it'll be fixed once i get my tax return.


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^ how did you do that^^^

few from tonight, i had to much fun with an editing program



















aired out slide


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah my poor car :facepalm:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

^ quattro drifting ftw:laugh:



















op, I really like your setup


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

weeee. I took a real pic of winter mode today, left my camera at work though so ill upload later. iphone4 pic for now.










summer modez


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah, op could run that year round :thumbup:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

so sad










last summer


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

wintermode: 










last summer :


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

unitzero said:


> last summer :


i love your car, the color is so money :thumbup:

hopefully i can get my air on this winter to post up a winter mode :thumbup:


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks guys, i got smaller tires on today too, 185/60, had a 185/65, that side wall made a huge difference, rim now sits closer to the body, and stock lip is officially on the ground, plan for spring time is 185/55's all around, and prob put them on my other jetta

loving some of the posts, keep em' coming:thumbup:


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## mxvw54 (Jun 10, 2009)

haha winter mode:laugh:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

tageddreams said:


> ^^^ how did you do that^^^


Some chick that lives in my apartment complex hit it while it was parked. It was straight in the space, the picture shows how it came to rest.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

reynolds9000 said:


> Some chick that lives in my apartment complex hit it while it was parked. It was straight in the space, the picture shows how it came to rest.


Holy ****.... how fast was she going? :thumbdown:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't know for sure, but i'd say about 20mph. One of my neighbors watched it happen and said she didn't even hit the brakes. It cracked the inside of my wheel, bent the airlift strut and popped the bag. Broke the transmission mount, tie rod, control arm, and steering knuckle. Not to mention i had my car painted less than a year ago. It's getting fixed, just slowly. Hopefully by February i'll be driving it again.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

orau22 said:


> i love your car, the color is so money :thumbup:
> 
> hopefully i can get my air on this winter to post up a winter mode :thumbup:


thanks man  needs a drivers side notch as you can see a little reverse rake going on


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

my winter setup
[URL=http://img403.imageshack.us/i/...mageshack.us/img403/4131/photo0202x.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

The only set up Ive had on my car so far...  I cant wait for spring.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Winter
Spring
Summer
Fall

Florida FTW


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Winter
> Spring
> Summer
> Fall
> ...


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Winter

Jta Racks by aar0n., on Flickr

Summer

Jetta Bridge by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> Winter
> 
> Jta Racks by aar0n., on Flickr
> 
> ...


im really surprised you havent sold this yet!


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

JBr0th3rs said:


> im really surprised you havent sold this yet!


no way he could let go of that


----------



## CaliSteezR32 (Jul 16, 2008)

TurboREX said:


>


Dope, makes me want to pick up another set of Aristos. :beer:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^

I love this. I thought you sold these wheels though?


----------

